# Myrtle Beach vs Hilton Head



## NKN (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi.  I learn a lot by reading the Marriott board and appreciate the time all of you take to provide good and thorough answers.

Question:  the board always seems to talk about Hilton Head, and its timeshares, but people don't seem to talk about Myrtle Beach, as much.

Since I have never been to either, but am interested, what do people see as the differences between the two?  And, I guess I am referring more to locale than to actual timeshares.  Atmosphere?  Ambiance?

Thanks.
Nancy


----------



## elaine (Jun 21, 2012)

While we have stayed at OceanWatch and loved the units and facilities, we MUCH prefer HHI, even though it is 5 moer hours to drive. We rent bikes @ HHI and ride on the excellent trails all over the place--most of which are shaded---not too hot, even in July. The atmosphere is more relaxed and the Sea Pines, Harbourtown area (which anyone can drive into with a $5 car pass) is very nice and upscale. At MB, you have to drive everywhere. It is much easier to trade into HHI, b/c there are more units. Been going 10+ years, we only stay at the areas by Sea Pines (Grand Ocean--perfect location) and Palmetto Dunes/Shelter Cove area. I do know about bike trails over by SurfWatch and Barony--sort of on the other side of the island. You would need a car to get around over there, I think.


----------



## Weimaraner (Jun 21, 2012)

Good discussion here on MB vs HH differences. Taking 5-year-old DD to MB this year and expect to visit HH in the future for a more relaxed, quiet visit.


----------



## jdunn1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Marriott only has one timeshare in Myrtle Beach (thought they could use a dozen more) and eight or so in Hilton Head, so that is why you hear a lot more talk about Hilton Head.

I think Myrtle Beach and Hilton Head are as different as night and day.  Hilton is laid back, boring at night but you can ride your bike everywhere, things are cleaner and the island is slightly more tropical than Myrtle.  On the other hand, Myrtle Beach is crazy busy at night between the thousands of restaurants stores and dozens and dozens of entertainment venues.  Myrtle Beach is also HUGE, probably over 50 miles long, but I am taking a wild guess at that.  A lot of the timeshares in Myrtle Beach are old and run down, so you have to be careful what you book.  I’m a big proponent of booking a name brand resort in Myrtle Beach because so many of the places are run down.

My pick in the summer is Myrtle Beach.  The surf is better and there is so much to do.  My pick is Hilton in the Spring because it is usually a few degrees warmer and it doesn’t feel like off season too much.


----------



## NboroGirl (Jun 21, 2012)

Myrtle Beach is your typical seaside tourist town.  The main drag has lots of hotels, restaurants (including fast-food), souvenir shops, and so forth.  North from the main drag is where MOW is.  It is surrounded by hundreds of restaurants and mini-golf courses.  And of course there are plenty of regular golf courses.

Hilton Head is an island - laid back, slow-paced, peaceful.  There is a lot of shade.  There are bike trails and many golf courses.  There doesn't seem to be a main drag, so to speak.  I didn't see the whole island, we pretty much stayed within the Sea Pines plantation area so I can't be as specific, but it felt more rural to me.


----------



## EKniager (Jun 21, 2012)

Depends what you want to do and what type of vacation you would like to have.  Both have great golf and great beaches.  Myrtle Beach has a large number of retail and eating choices, some higher end but on the average a less classy destination than HHI.  (MB has lots of fast food and strip joints that appeal to the golf buddy crowd.)  HHI has developments or "plantations" that provide peacefulness and ample opportunity for outdoor activities like walking, biking, etc.  MB has great discount and mega shops.  I love the discount golf shoe outlet and Martin's Golf Superstore, but MB has nothing like HHI's great Santa Fe Cafe or the amazing Cottage Restaurant a short drive away in Bluffton, SC.

We go to both, MB is 2 hrs away and HHI 4 1/2.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jun 21, 2012)

HHI is more refined if you will IMHO, with better restaurant choices, whereas MB has more of a touristy vibe.

We much prefer HHI but the Oceanwatch itself is an truly outstanding resort and beachfront location.


----------



## pefs65 (Jun 21, 2012)

Just came back from MOW with my young family of four kids under 9 and we loved Myrtle Beach!   The beach and surf are fantastic and there are so many choices of where to eat from fine dining to fast food. At night you have loads of entertainment for couples and families with Broadway at the Beach and Barefoot landing.:whoopie: 

We stayed at Hilton Head at the DVC resort and while we loved the beach house they had and the beach and surf, there was not that many places to eat which catered to young families that we could find. Also there is nothing that we could find to do at night like Myrtle Beach has for kids our ages. Shelter Cove Harbor is  a nice choice at night but very small and quiet with not alot of choices to eat or shop.

We as a family will definitely come back to Myrtle Beach but I doubt will ever come back to Hilton Head until maybe the kids are grown and we come back as a couple.

Myrtle Beach in my opinion is perfect for families and Hilton Head is much better for couples who want to relax all week.


----------



## Swice (Jun 21, 2012)

*both*

I like both.   Sometimes you want the "energy" of Orlando... sometimes you want the quietness of Marco Island.   

There's more to "do" in Myrtle Beach... and as other have said, Hilton Head is more "relaxing."   

Ocean Watch is located next to a country club and upscale beach homes (the type that rich people fly down and use on the weekends).    Ocean Watch is away from the throngs of people who visit Myrtle Beach.   You have to get into your car to mingle with the Myrtle Beach masses... which can be a nice outing for a few hours.     You can go to a good show (Carolina Opry, or Dolly Parton Pirates Show), eat at every kind of restaurant you could imagine (mom and pop restaurants to the chains), shop at upscale malls or outlets, have your fill of mini-golf (yes, they're tacky), tourist attraction wax museums and Magiquest experiences -- and of course visit Krispy Kreme Doughnuts.   You would not have enough time to visit all of the "bargain" beach wear shops to find the perfect t-shirt or the right length shark-tooth necklace.     ...Again, all can be nice diversions for a few hours to prevent sunburn.    People will be dressed in everything from cut-off jeans and tank-tops to pressed shorts Vineyard Vines polo shirts.    You WILL see large tatoos.   :ignore: 

Hilton Head Island is covered in trees.    It's easy to drive past a restaurant you are looking for because the buildings are smaller and again, the tree canopy is so thick.   Signage is highly restricted.   Hilton Head is more natural... bike paths, canoe rides, walking/running trails.    It's a much slower atmosphere.    A good place to read a book.     There are fewer restaurant choices, but the restaurants that are there are generally very good.   More people will be wearing polo style shirts with sperry boat shoes.   You are more likely to see a woman wearing Lilly Pulitzer pink and green rather than a tacky beer-branded tank top.   The tatoos will be small and/or covered up.     

We usually go to each every other year.


----------



## Gophesjo (Jun 21, 2012)

Hilton Head Island is like Palm Desert with an Ocean - Myrtle Beach is more like Hollywood, Anaheim and Venice Beach all rolled into one (but a bit more family friendly).


----------



## Paumavista (Jun 21, 2012)

MOXJO7282 said:


> HHI is more refined if you will IMHO, with better restaurant choices, whereas MB has more of a touristy vibe.
> 
> We much prefer HHI but the Oceanwatch itself is an truly outstanding resort and beachfront location.



We second this!   
We're heading with all the grandkids to a rental house in SeaPines next week!  While we do really like Oceanwatch & would stay again in a minute we much perfer the atmosphere in Hilton Head.


----------



## NKN (Jun 21, 2012)

Our thanks to all of you......great answers!!!!

Nancy


----------



## Lansdowne (Jun 21, 2012)

Wow - Everyone is correct. The Marriot property in Myrtle was great. We went in late November - golf was great but really nothing for my wife to do! Hilton Head's proximity to Savannah and to some extent Charleston and all the historical little towns makes it very special. It is all good. BTW we will be at Hilton Head in late August!


----------



## carl2591 (Jun 21, 2012)

I tend to like MB over HI..  they got street lights in MB and you can find stuff. On HH its so dark at night especially on non moon night it fricken hard to get around, andtry to find a sign at night    forgetaboutit.. 

MB is for young and restless... while HH is for old and rested..   but that just me...too skool for kool


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 21, 2012)

The last 2 times were have been in Hilton Head we stayed in Shelter Cove and Harbour Town.  Both locations have live music and/or performers at night that we could walk to on the nights we weren't too exhausted from very busy active days riding bikes, going on boat rides, spending time at the beach or exploring the area.  In both the spring and summer it gets dark pretty late so other than the drive in I didn't notice the dark so much.   Since we are on family vacations most nights we enjoyed cooking in the villa and playing games, doing puzzles or enjoying the pool. 

We like boardwalks and mini golf too but there are closer (non Marriott) options for us and Hilton Head is not like what we have here so it is worth the 10 hour drive EOY.  Myrtle Beach is an 8 hour ride and is worth the drive every 5 years or so.  If MOW were in Virginia Beach, OC or one of the Jersey Beaches we would probably want to go more often.


----------



## chunkygal (Jun 21, 2012)

We always went to Myrtle Beach when I was young, but I love Hilton Head now. 
I liken it to the difference between carnival cruise lines and celebrity. On both you will have fun. On one you can have fun at a wet t shirt contest, the other slowdancing with your husband to a romantic song. All depends on what you find fun. 

Myrtle beach will always be fun, summer loves when I was a teen and Hilton head is more of a retreat. More upscale restaurants (but have always found many child friendly places) and . Lots of more rustic family fun..playing games, cards, chilling in the marsh.

I never go back to Myrtle Beach, stricktly a HH girl...going next week.


----------



## Janette (Jun 21, 2012)

We went to Panama City Fl for several years when the kids were little. They loved the gulf and all the activities. We thought we would try HHI one year and were shocked that they loved it. We now live 13 miles away and all three children and their families will join us on the island next week. They want their children to have the same experiences they had. It is truly family time and make your own entertainment. If you need someone or place to entertain you, you might not love HHI the way we do.


----------



## jme (Jun 21, 2012)

carl2591 said:


> I tend to like MB over HI..  they got street lights in MB and you can find stuff. On HH its so dark at night especially on non moon night it fricken hard to get around, andtry to find a sign at night    forgetaboutit..
> 
> MB is for young and restless... while HH is for old and rested..   but that just me...too skool for kool



(1) needing lights to "find stuff".

(2) needing moon so "it (not) fricken hard to get around".

(3) can't hang with "old and rested"......

wow, I'm convinced. some great points there. sounds like you and MB are perfectly matched.


----------

